# Got it! (NOW WITH PICS ADDED!!)



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

I HAVE IT!!!

Drove away from stealers with the biggest on my face. I was smiling all the way home. If I was a bloke my pants would be bulging - although may suffer later with severe jawache with all that grinning

totally awesome - I'm smitten

has been piddling down with rain for most of the day today but thankfully it was dry when I collected. Consequently its now a little grubby Only a week to wait until it has a proper valet.

Will post pics as soon as it stops raining.

Got 3/4 tank petrol, audi keyring and a bunch of flowers which was nice. 14 miles on the clock as well.

Off to play


----------



## bootha2 (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice
the smile will last quite a long time - and be prepared for all the admiring glances your car will get


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Congrats to you !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Congatulations


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> If I was a bloke my pants would be bulging


I think the correct technical phrase for that was decided upon yesterday - 'nipple ardon'

Congrats on the car - cool as beans!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks everyone. yes I've had a few admiring glances already and plenty of curtain twitching by the neighbours when I bought it home 

its finally stopped raining so make even get to take a few shots


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Yippppppppppie-I-A 

You got it  

I'm sooo excited for you Karen! I really hope the weather in MK is as nice as it is here right now, and you are out enjoyin your new baby 

Now get some piccys posted!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Yippppppppppie-I-A
> 
> You got it
> 
> ...


thanks hun. Just been out, its dry now but the light was fading so no photo opportunities  Pulled up at a roundabout and 4 guys in a car were gawking at the TT! 8)

Its soooo difficult to keep it to the running in revs - it just wants to run away with you!

Will try and get some picci's posted tomorrow - although its looking a bit dirty now - and I'm wondering how long it'll be before the local birds use it as a toilet :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Yippppppppppie-I-A
> ...


Are you sure those guy's weren't checking you out :lol: :lol: :wink:

You will need to get those run in miles done asap - mine's done over 900 now..........   WOW this little bugger goes like the wind - just you wait!

So, book the day off tomorrow and go visit that town in Scotland that you always meant too!

Anyway, I knew you MK birds were a bit rough, but I can't believe they would sh*t on yer new TT  

So, come on Karen tell the truth - how many times have you looked out the window at your new car? :roll:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > FinFerNan said:
> ...


Yep it's very tempting to book the day off tomorrow and just bugger off somewhere - too busy at work at the mo  got a very big catalogue to launch on Saturday (I work for Argos HQ for my sins!) - so don't think my boss will let me off  However, could organise myself a store visit perhaps to one of our stores in Scotland 

Nah the lads were definately checking out the motor. Its much better looking lol.

I've done 50 miles today - bless - wow can't believe yours has done that much so far! Trouble is I live 10 mins from work so clocking up the miles will be slowish - will need to develop a strategy where I take the long way round lol.

um yes, I've looked out of the window too many times to mention  I've even made my BF move his car so that mine is sitting close to the front door on the drive for maximum viewing opportunity! (He's a bit miffed at me coz I haven't put him on my insurance yet!)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> I've even made my BF move his car so that mine is sitting close to the front door on the drive for maximum viewing opportunity! (He's a bit miffed at me coz I haven't put him on my insurance yet!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Me too! (but I don't have a BF!)

My partners' car is now tucked up nicely against the fence and mine is in full view of the House 

I told her I can't park there coz my doors are so wide I need more space to get out of the car LOL

Not true :roll:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > I've even made my BF move his car so that mine is sitting close to the front door on the drive for maximum viewing opportunity! (He's a bit miffed at me coz I haven't put him on my insurance yet!)
> ...


 :lol: :lol: the things we do eh!

The Yaris is tucked up in my carpet lined garage as there wasn't space on the road! Hoping to get the lease company to come pick it up early, then the TT will have its home in the garage (hopefully if it'll fit).


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > KAZZAJ said:
> ...


Don't want to put my car in the garage - can't see it in there  Anyway, the carpet fitter isn't due around until the week-end :lol:


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Congrats on getting your car. It is now even harder for me as the dealer has said it should be with them this week and I am *having* to wait until 1st September for mine. Far worse knowing you can actually get your hands on it and not being able to drive it than waiting for it to be built!! I guess you dealt with the local dealer, I too am local to MK so will be expecting my flowers as well!! Post some piccies when you can so at least I can drool over your car whilst waiting (painfully) for mine!

Awaiting Delivery 1st Sept
2.0 Brilliant Black, Light Grey Leather, TPM, Ipod connector and 19" alloys

ps looks like being a nice weekend round here so enjoy


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Congrats on getting your car. It is now even harder for me as the dealer has said it should be with them this week and I am *having* to wait until 1st September for mine. Far worse knowing you can actually get your hands on it and not being able to drive it than waiting for it to be built!! I guess you dealt with the local dealer, I too am local to MK so will be expecting my flowers as well!! Post some piccies when you can so at least I can drool over your car whilst waiting (painfully) for mine!
> 
> Awaiting Delivery 1st Sept
> 2.0 Brilliant Black, Light Grey Leather, TPM, Ipod connector and 19" alloys
> ...


aww hope it goes really quickly for you  I couldn't wait knowing it was down at the stealer. Which dealer did you use? I used Wayside Audi in Bletchley.

nice colour choice  brilliant black is just stunning - I know it's gonna be a bugger to keep clean but hey ho!

hoping to post pics this weekend as the sun is out - however as it is black its' looking a bit mucky now


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Yes using Wayside at Bletchley, recommend them to anyone unlike another certain Audi dealer in the area who are so stuck up its untrue!
Might go along this weekend to worship it :lol:

Have fun with yours and looking forward to pics


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

misstraddy said:


> Yes using Wayside at Bletchley, recommend them to anyone unlike another certain Audi dealer in the area who are so stuck up its untrue!
> Might go along this weekend to worship it :lol:
> 
> Have fun with yours and looking forward to pics


whos your sales person? I had Leslie. Probably had the quickest handover in their history lol. I was desparate just to get in the car and drive!

ohh which Audi dealer is that? Towcester or Bedford?

ooh yes you have to go along and have a look 

hopefully should get some pics up today - the sun is shining!


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

My sales person is Damian, he sits next to Leslie, he had only been there a day when I ordered mine. Have seen him a lot since as have changed my mind on spec umpteen times!!

Didn't get a call to say it is in and I thought better of popping in and asking, am sure they now think I'm stalking them at Wayside :lol:

Had to do other shoppin and got windscreen repaired b4 my bmw goes back at end of aug and was then fortunate enough to follow TT MKII in Dolphin Grey down the A421, so got my daily fix that way for the day!

I am so sad its untrue!!
5 weeks and counting till its mine.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi misstraddy

I spoke to a dealer back towards the end of January. He had a TT in the compound which had been there a couple of weeks. The propspective owner had *chosen* to wait until March - for the new reg  

KAZZAJ - Where's the pictures? Don't tell me you have been out clocking up the (s)miles and not cleaned your car today


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Kazzaj - congrats on the pickup! Nice colour choice  Black is the NEW black again.
 Pics please.....


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Hi misstraddy
> 
> I spoke to a dealer back towards the end of January. He had a TT in the compound which had been there a couple of weeks. The propspective owner had *chosen* to wait until March - for the new reg
> 
> KAZZAJ - Where's the pictures? Don't tell me you have been out clocking up the (s)miles and not cleaned your car today


I've been doing a lot of driving  making excuses to pop out for a few minutes to the "local" shop - then taking the long way home! I've done 95 miles so far! I think I have an addiction 

Will definately try and post pics today  Was going to wait until I'd had it valeted on Friday but I guess I can always post more pics once its done - any excuse! :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> I've been doing a lot of driving  making excuses to pop out for a few minutes to the "local" shop - then taking the long way home! I've done 95 miles so far! I think I have an addiction
> 
> Will definately try and post pics today  Was going to wait until I'd had it valeted on Friday but I guess I can always post more pics once its done - any excuse! :lol:


We all know that feeling, actually my local shops are a good 10 mile blast away provided I go the right way :lol:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > I've been doing a lot of driving  making excuses to pop out for a few minutes to the "local" shop - then taking the long way home! I've done 95 miles so far! I think I have an addiction
> ...


strange that - so is mine :lol: (via a very nice long dual carriageway)! I'd blame sat nav if I had one!

keeping it to the recommended rev's is killing me! It just is willing me to go faster :lol:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry they're not the best in the world - didn't want to do any extreme close ups as its a bit dirty now. Will post more when it has its special valet this Friday - when it'll be super shiny 

Think this is the 1st black one one here with standard wheels :? (saving up pennies to change these ones though).


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks spot on Babe, Bet you are really glad you went for the Magma 8)

Very nice classy combo and it's great to finally see your car.

I'm so pleased for you Karen, it looks the DD's   

Know what you mean about the running in though. Gave mine some really *serious* rev's today ..........    OMG!

What's revs are you keeping too?


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Car looks great Kazzaj - hope you enjoy it. I too suspect that my wife (when we finally get the car) will be going via Reading to get to the local shops. BTW we live in Nottingham :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Red seats do look better now they have black plastic trim.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Car looks great Kazzaj - hope you enjoy it. I too suspect that my wife (when we finally get the car) will be going via Reading to get to the local shops. BTW we live in Nottingham :lol:


I will keep my eye out for her on _my_ shopping jaunts :lol: :lol:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Looks spot on Babe, Bet you are really glad you went for the Magma 8)
> 
> Very nice classy combo and it's great to finally see your car.
> 
> ...


thanks hun.  I'm soooooooooo pleased with it.

I'm keeping to 3 to 3.5 thousand revs as recommended but it just wants to run away with me! Had a moment where I was bombing it down a dual carriageway and the spoiler popped up! Seriously 8) Also found the button where you can get it to come up manually as well! I don't read manuals - I just fiddle with stuff and see what happens! 

Are you still walking around like this    (I think I'll be doing that for months to come!)


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Car looks great Kazzaj - hope you enjoy it. I too suspect that my wife (when we finally get the car) will be going via Reading to get to the local shops. BTW we live in Nottingham :lol:


 :lol:

thanks hun. yes I've had a fair few "shopping" trips today  any excuse to just get in it and drive


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> RockinRobin said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great Kazzaj - hope you enjoy it. I too suspect that my wife (when we finally get the car) will be going via Reading to get to the local shops. BTW we live in Nottingham :lol:
> ...


I actually went to school in Solihull - Haslucks Green Road Primary school. My Dad was in the army and stationed near there.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > RockinRobin said:
> ...


Know it well Robin. I live a few miles away (Tidbury Green)

Where was your Dad staitioned? there was a TAVR Centre in Haslucks Green Road (it's gone now)


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Not sure - my Dad died a couple of months ago and my Mum is with her sister in Germany (my Mum and Dad met just after the war). I do know that he ws involved with the TA but recent memory places that at Ulverscroft Road barracks in Leicester but he could well have been with the TA in Solihull too.

I was 5 at the time so memories are a bit vague to say the least. :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RockinRobin said:


> Not sure - my Dad died a couple of months ago and my Mum is with her sister in Germany (my Mum and Dad met just after the war). I do know that he ws involved with the TA but recent memory places that at Ulverscroft Road barracks in Leicester but he could well have been with the TA in Solihull too.
> 
> I was 5 at the time so memories are a bit vague to say the least. :roll:


Sorry to hear about your Dad Robin.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks. He went into hospital for a pacemaker and on the xray to check the pacemaker op they found the lung cancer. Still he was 89 and only had a bad couple of months so we're OK with it. Heck he flew to Australia to visit his brother when he was 82. :lol: Not sure if he would have approved of the TT though. He was a Morris Marina man :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Robin

I have PM'd you mate 

KAZZAJ - Looking forward to seeing the "finished" version of your car. Must say it's looking really nice. Have you let your man drive it yet


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

I've PM'd you back but they're still sitting in outbox - I asume like e-mail they should go to sent items.


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

KAZZAJ - looking good :!: :!:

magma leather looks great too.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi KAZZAJ, congrtulations on receiving your new car, it sounds like it's going well.

I quite like the standard wheels, someones got a black one with those round here.

Enjoy it!


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Yeh i agree, looks good and wheels look good too, seen standard wheels on red TTR and not so good.


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Car looks great. Sensible choice of options.

Makes me wonder why I went mad with the options list....


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Robin
> 
> I have PM'd you mate
> 
> KAZZAJ - Looking forward to seeing the "finished" version of your car. Must say it's looking really nice. Have you let your man drive it yet


yes I'm looking forward to seeing how shiny it's going to be! Will take more pics (any excuse!)

nope  bf hasn't driven the car yet. He's not insured yet - but will be on Weds so I might let him have a go.

has your OH driven yours yet?


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

keithsto said:


> Car looks great. Sensible choice of options.
> 
> Makes me wonder why I went mad with the options list....


I think I had my sensible head on when I ordered it.....unfortunately (which is usually very rare for me :lol:

it was very tempting to go the whole hog though, but I rationalised it based on what options would most help the car hold it's value I guess.

It's a toughy though.


----------



## marko (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks great 8)

You must be really pleased. I like the Magma too.

Welcome to the black car cleaning club  . But on that note - and wait for the howls of protest - the Flash system (with a quality car shampoo in it) is great.

I used it on my phantom black tt - brilliant - no need for leathering - the filtered water leaves no streaks. You can wax later.

Now I've done it - wait for the car cleaning police to arrive :lol:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> keithsto said:
> 
> 
> > Car looks great. Sensible choice of options.
> ...


So Kazzaj, where were you when I needed you beside me at the dealership when I ordered mine. :roll: 
.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> nope  bf hasn't driven the car yet. He's not insured yet - but will be on Weds so I might let him have a go.
> 
> has your OH driven yours yet?


No she doesn't really want too although she drove my previous TT :?

Regardless I did put her on my insurance though and it saved me Â£50!

It seems they think being "in a relationship" means you are less likely to do stupid things or perhaps it's just that we are all tucked up in bed instead of shaking 'em out on the town


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > nope  bf hasn't driven the car yet. He's not insured yet - but will be on Weds so I might let him have a go.
> ...


yeah I saved money too - weird huh. As you say we're obvoiusly seen as being sensible now we have "settled down" :roll: (yeah right!) - they should see me after one glass of wine on a Saturday night :lol:


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Hiya - I think I just missed you last week, was in there looking a new car myself 

Glad you like it. There is a meet in Caldecotte tomorrow night (Wed 1st) if you fancy popping down to show off.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

shao_khan said:


> Hiya - I think I just missed you last week, was in there looking a new car myself
> 
> Glad you like it. There is a meet in Caldecotte tomorrow night (Wed 1st) if you fancy popping down to show off.


oooh what were you looking at? Must admit i was in and out pretty quick! It was actually quite comical -the finance guy didn't get chance to sell me all the usual crap they try and flog!

I was wondering when the next meet was. I'll try and come although have a slight problem at the moment as I've hurt my back at the weekend and its a bit painful to drive


----------

